# Jim Nash



## Thomas Jones

Is he banned forever or just temporarily. I just noticed and checked his post history. Unless something was deleted he didn't seem to make any inappropriate remarks. Made crappy remark in a thread about crap is all I saw. Why was he banned


----------



## Dave Colborn

He left the forum. Apparently they (the mods) couldnt remove him as a user like they did for steven lepic, so he had them ban him as he didnt want to be on the forum anymore. This is second hand info via email with jim, but i think that is pretty accurate.


----------



## Thomas Jones

Well damn I hate that. I liked going back and forth with him. I guess that Steven guy was before my time though cuz I don't know him. I hope he just wanted to leave and didn't get caught up in some legal pickle in real life. Having your real name seems good in theory but its really not imo. If somebody wants to be a dbag there gonna be a dbag whether there anonymous or not.


----------



## Tiago Fontes

Thats too bad. I enjoyed reading his posts.


----------



## brad robert

Loosing far to many good people around here lately and with the passing of some great contributors too its a bit sad.

But i dont put JO in the above class of people.


----------



## Thomas Jones

Well mike passed a couple weeks after I joined. That was awful. 

GG and JO never had anything substantial to add just always smartass comments. 

Its sucks jims gone I actually liked him. I doubt the feeling was mutual but I always found his posts on dog training to be very insightful. Who are some others we've lost I'm not naming


----------



## brad robert

chris michalek passed recently too he was aways good for a point of view or help.

who is GG??

Couldnt agree more Jim had a lot of great info and was always helpful


----------



## Thomas Jones

Well I guess since he's not a member its not against the rules to do this but gerry grimwood is who I was talking about. He was always good for a smartass comment. I'm sure he had a successful and happy life.


----------



## brad robert

I wondered what happened to him.Good ridence i say.


----------



## Thomas Jones

I think it was bob Scott basically told him to shut up and let it go and he made a smartass comment right back at bob so there ya go. It was right after Jeff got kicked off so things were anxious but at the same time he didn't know how to hold his tongue. What about Sara waters I haven't seen her post in a while either. I like her she's funny and very insightful and I love her red heelers


----------



## Dave Colborn

I think its a shame that you have to be banned as if you still want to be here, in Jim's case. He had very informative posts and seemed a nice fella. It's as if he quit here, but then they fired him. Seems odd that he cant be removed, but probably computer stuff that is unexplainable to me.

I am not thin skinned and liked gerry and jeff o posts. People need to be called out sometimes, and people need to disagree. Keeps things interesting.


----------



## Guest

Dave Colborn said:


> I think its a shame that you have to be banned as if you still want to be here, in Jim's case. He had very informative posts and seemed a nice fella. It's as if he quit here, but then they fired him. Seems odd that he cant be removed, but probably computer stuff that is unexplainable to me.
> 
> I am not thin skinned and liked gerry and jeff o posts. People need to be called out sometimes, and people need to disagree. Keeps things interesting.


"ditto on all"


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Dave Colborn said:


> I think its a shame that you have to be banned as if you still want to be here, in Jim's case. He had very informative posts and seemed a nice fella. It's as if he quit here, but then they fired him. Seems odd that he cant be removed, but probably computer stuff that is unexplainable to me.
> 
> I am not thin skinned and liked gerry and jeff o posts. People need to be called out sometimes, and people need to disagree. Keeps things interesting.



Hey Dave

I totally agree with you. We lose contributors like Jim Nash who actually contributed useful information but we still have the
internet experts and blowhards who's every post is about their
imaginary and exaggerated "accomplishments" :-(
I hope Jim changes his mind after a self imposed time out and returns, but I couldn't blamed him if he didn't :-(


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Dave Colborn said:


> I am not thin skinned and liked gerry and jeff o posts. People need to be called out sometimes, and people need to disagree. Keeps things interesting.


Gerry's gone!!! I hadn't noticed. LOL As far as the disagreeing Dave. I just can't agree with you on that. What is it the pussified always say...."Why can't we just all get along."


----------



## Brian Anderson

I didn't know Jim was gone. Thats pretty sad. He was very knowledgable and friendly and contributed a lot to the discussion. This forum is headed south looks to me like if folks like him keep jumping ship. I am sorry to hear that for real.


----------



## Howard Knauf

Didn't know he was gone. Too bad.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

I think we were all sorry that Jim felt that he was spending too much time online. I know I will miss him greatly.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hey Dave
> 
> I totally agree with you. We lose contributors like Jim Nash who actually contributed useful information but we still have the
> internet experts and blowhards who's every post is about their
> imaginary and exaggerated "accomplishments" :-(
> I hope Jim changes his mind after a self imposed time out and returns, but I couldn't blamed him if he didn't :-(


+1. I likewise hope he changes his mind.


----------



## Tim Connell

+1 
It's a shame to lose a valuable resource with tons of knowledge and experience, as well as an all around good guy from the forum.

Hopefully when circumstances change, he will elect to come back.


----------



## will fernandez

The forum is going to lose a lot of sponsors if this stuff keeps up. All three were major contributors in their own ways. Does not seem like a smart business decision. Getting rid of Jeff and Gerry has definitely changed the forum and not for the better. Jim banning himself will only hasten the downward spiral.


----------



## Nicole Stark

This really disappoints me.


----------



## Jim Engel

Jim Nash was one of the most valuable
participants to this forum.

He has tremendous real world experience,
a willingness to share, is well spoken and 
can communicate on any person's level.

( Which are pretty good qualifications
for a cop to ! )

No bull shit, no name calling, no smart ass
remarks.

I usually just scan the list of names, and a lot of
them I just skip over.

I always was interested in what Mr. Nash had
to say, and will miss his contributions.


----------



## Phil Dodson

I truly enjoyed Nash as well. He was one of the guys in my world unlike a few that was not a "Keyboard Commando" but actually did everything he wrote.

Good luck Jim!!


----------



## ann schnerre

i'll miss jim. a lot. but i can just tool on up to the twin cities if i REALLY want to talk to him


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

I can see if he felt he was spending to much time online that a self imposed ban is a good idea. Hopefully after a break he'll decide to come back, and just limit how much time he spends on other forums, so he can spend his time here


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Kadi Thingvall said:


> .... Hopefully after a break he'll decide to come back ....



My hope too!


----------



## Thomas Jones

Yea like I said idk if you really liked me that much but I always enjoyed his posts


----------



## Howard Knauf

Jim Engel said:


> Jim Nash was one of the most valuable
> participants to this forum.
> 
> He has tremendous real world experience,
> a willingness to share, is well spoken and
> can communicate on any person's level.
> 
> ( Which are pretty good qualifications
> for a cop to ! )
> 
> No bull shit, no name calling, no smart ass
> remarks.
> 
> I usually just scan the list of names, and a lot of
> them I just skip over.
> 
> I always was interested in what Mr. Nash had
> to say, and will miss his contributions.


100% agree. There aren't that many PSD handlers on here. Now there is one less.


----------



## David Frost

Jim Engel said:


> Jim Nash was one of the most valuable
> participants to this forum.
> 
> He has tremendous real world experience,
> a willingness to share, is well spoken and
> can communicate on any person's level.
> 
> ( Which are pretty good qualifications
> for a cop to ! )
> 
> No bull shit, no name calling, no smart ass
> remarks.
> 
> I usually just scan the list of names, and a lot of
> them I just skip over.
> 
> I always was interested in what Mr. Nash had
> to say, and will miss his contributions.


I also agree. I'll miss Jim. 

David


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Jim Engel said:


> Jim Nash was one of the most valuable
> participants to this forum.
> 
> He has tremendous real world experience,
> a willingness to share, is well spoken and
> can communicate on any person's level.
> 
> ( Which are pretty good qualifications
> for a cop to ! )
> 
> No bull shit, no name calling, no smart ass
> remarks.
> 
> I usually just scan the list of names, and a lot of
> them I just skip over.
> 
> I always was interested in what Mr. Nash had
> to say, and will miss his contributions.


Not true. He called people names when he felt like it. 'I don't know why everyone is carrying on so. I isn't like a brother just died. It is an internet forum. It was his choice so he apparently didn't share the same sentiments. Maybe he is trying to get a life.


----------



## Lou Castle

I'm gonna stick with THUMPER'S FATHER'S ADVICE here. I’m with Don and hope that Jim gets what he's after.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Maybe he finally got a GF.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Don Turnipseed said:


> Maybe he finally got a GF.


Don,

You're well on your way to replacing Jeff O as Official WDF 
Asshole for your "contribution" to this topic.
I wonder if anyone will miss you when you leave?


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Thomas Barriano said:


> Don,
> 
> You're well on your way to replacing Jeff O as Official WDF
> Asshole for your "contribution" to this topic.
> I wonder if anyone will miss you when you leave?


I am an asshole because I am not crying about Nash deciding he he had to quit the forum because he couldn't control how much time he spent on it? 

Thomas, you may wonder if anyone will miss me but it has never even crossed my mind. Just not the kind of thing that keeps me awake at night.


----------



## maggie fraser

Well, I'm very sorry to hear it. No Jeff, no Gerry, no Jim....no colour !!


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Yes there is....we still got you.


----------



## Bob Scott

David Frost said:


> I also agree. I'll miss Jim.
> 
> David



Ditto on that!


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Don Turnipseed said:


> I am an asshole because I am not crying about Nash deciding he he had to quit the forum because he couldn't control how much time he spent on it?
> 
> Thomas, you may wonder if anyone will miss me but it has never even crossed my mind. Just not the kind of thing that keeps me awake at night.


Don

Jim was an important contributing member of this list. That is all anyone is saying. You're an asshole for taking cheap shots like "maybe he has a new GF" and your reply to Jim Engels post, when Jim is no longer on the list. I think the quality of the topics and quantity of non Working Dog topics had a lot to do with Jim taking some time off?


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Thomas Barriano said:


> Don
> 
> Jim was an important contributing member of this list. That is all anyone is saying. You're an asshole for taking cheap shots like "maybe he has a new GF" and your reply to Jim Engels post, when Jim is no longer on the list. I think the quality of the topics and quantity of non Working Dog topics had a lot to do with Jim taking some time off?


Thomas, I got a new GF too....something wrong with that that I am not aware of?? Seems I posted that a while back. As far as my post regarding Jim Engles post, why would it make a difference if Jim was on the list still, I could give a rip. I pointed out that some of Engles post was a crock because Jim was full of himself at times.....and he usually started it like when he called me a douche bag over where a Hmong general should be buried. You guys make him sound like a saint. Life will go on, the list will go on. And through all this, I didn't say anything derogatory about Jim regardless what you want to read into it. I could have, but, I didn't.

And, where is the moderators, Thomas called me an asshole!!! Like I give a rip. I am an asshole. What is better, I am the same in person. We all got out crosses to bear, your pussified and I am an asshole. Big deal.


----------



## David Frost

Some of ya just have to make it about YOU, don't ya. Can't stand it if someone says something good about another poster. 

DFrost


----------



## brad robert

Jim Engel said:


> Jim Nash was one of the most valuable
> participants to this forum.
> 
> He has tremendous real world experience,
> a willingness to share, is well spoken and
> can communicate on any person's level.
> 
> ( Which are pretty good qualifications
> for a cop to ! )
> 
> No bull shit, no name calling, no smart ass
> remarks.
> 
> I usually just scan the list of names, and a lot of
> them I just skip over.
> 
> I always was interested in what Mr. Nash had
> to say, and will miss his contributions.


 Truth


----------



## brad robert

How can anyone compare Gerry or jeff to Jim there is no comparison.

Jim helped people and didnt run people down he had real world experience and didnt crap all over peoples threads.

I have to admit that JO did add somegood stuff to the forum but was destructive as well.

And GG enough said.

Where some people leave others wil pick up and new people will join.


----------



## maggie fraser

brad robert said:


> How can anyone compare Gerry or jeff to Jim there is no comparison.
> 
> Jim helped people and didnt run people down he had real world experience and didnt crap all over peoples threads.
> 
> I have to admit that JO did add somegood stuff to the forum but was destructive as well.
> 
> And GG enough said.
> 
> Where some people leave others wil pick up and new people will join.


Brad, you don't know what you're talking about! They ALL stimulated the board in their own imitable ways, it all worked...they were central characters whether you liked them or not....they were at the heart of what made this board colourful and interesting for many I'm sure.


----------



## Patrick Murray

Jim Nash was a great asset for this community. He will be missed.


----------



## brad robert

maggie fraser said:


> Brad, you don't know what you're talking about! They ALL stimulated the board in their own imitable ways, it all worked...they were central characters whether you liked them or not....they were at the heart of what made this board colourful and interesting for many I'm sure.[/QUO
> 
> Your opinion maggie!!
> 
> I didnt like the way some of them came across or the way they treated people period.And finally they did it to there own demise simply cause they cant control themselves i would call that dumb or disrespectful your choice.
> 
> What might tickle your fancy certainly doesnt for others.Thats what makes live interesting i guess.


----------



## maggie fraser

Don Turnipseed said:


> Yes there is....we still got you.


Wrong Don, you're kinda the last of the mohicans for me on here. Time I maybe just slipped away too.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Jim came across as a good guy. But I understand why he decided to exit the forum and I wish him the best.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Thomas Barriano said:


> Don
> 
> Jim was an important contributing member of this list. That is all anyone is saying. You're an asshole for taking cheap shots like "maybe he has a new GF" and your reply to Jim Engels post, when Jim is no longer on the list. I think the quality of the topics and quantity of non Working Dog topics had a lot to do with Jim taking some time off?


Before this gets locked, I'm with Thomas. I know why Jim isn't here anymore and agree that WDF is down a valuable member. At least he had some real answers, rather than "read Koehlers book" - not that I"m bagging on Koehler, I actually find it useful, but Jim had experience and could elaborate on topics more than "read a book" .
I enjoyed reading JO's and Jim's posts the most out of any. Jim's were always informative (and most of the time pretty funny) and JO's just such a character and douche that he amused me. 

Long story short, I haven't been here a lot recently because of the politics and bullshit this board provides, with a lack of humor in it anymore. I've bounced on a few times in the last week to read a couple of PM's and skimmed through a few threads - but honestly, there is no new quality information on here anymore. 

TL;DR - this place is starting to suck, I probably won't be here for long. Jim was awesome and I'm glad he PM'ed me before he bounced.  Long story short, from what I gathered from Jim himself, the non-working dog topics were getting old, especially the "my dog eats his own shit" thread with 4 pages of, literally, talking about shit. Who gives a shit? Go on a f'ing pet forum to ask about shit eating dogs. I'm here because I wanted information about WORKING dogs, if I need to know pet information, I'm a member of another forum I can skim for answers - or...USE F"ING GOOGLE. 

/rant


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Ashley Campbell said:


> Before this gets locked, I'm with Thomas. I know why Jim isn't here anymore and agree that WDF is down a valuable member. At least he had some real answers, rather than "read Koehlers book" - not that I"m bagging on Koehler, I actually find it useful, but Jim had experience and could elaborate on topics more than "read a book" .
> I enjoyed reading JO's and Jim's posts the most out of any. Jim's were always informative (and most of the time pretty funny) and JO's just such a character and douche that he amused me.
> 
> Long story short, I haven't been here a lot recently because of the politics and bullshit this board provides, with a lack of humor in it anymore. I've bounced on a few times in the last week to read a couple of PM's and skimmed through a few threads - but honestly, there is no new quality information on here anymore.
> 
> TL;DR - this place is starting to suck, I probably won't be here for long. Jim was awesome and I'm glad he PM'ed me before he bounced.  Long story short, from what I gathered from Jim himself, the non-working dog topics were getting old, especially the "my dog eats his own shit" thread with 4 pages of, literally, talking about shit. Who gives a shit? Go on a f'ing pet forum to ask about shit eating dogs. I'm here because I wanted information about WORKING dogs, if I need to know pet information, I'm a member of another forum I can skim for answers - or...USE F"ING GOOGLE.
> 
> /rant


Geez, yes, Jim is gone, his choice, but, look at the bright side....he'll be back.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Yes, Don doesn't get teary eyed over people coming and going. Even a dweeb like yourself making his first post. Did you give your introductory post?


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Funny, maybe no one else noticed, when JO was banned, a lot of people were less than kind about what they had to say about Jeff. No moderators said a thing. Nash quits on his own accord, and everyne is supposed to sing praises?? I enjoyed Jeffs posts a lot more. Didn't fall apart over Jeff either.


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Don Turnipseed said:


> Geez, yes, Jim is gone, his choice, but, look at the bright side....he'll be back.


The point is more that the BS that drove him away is taking over what used to be a great forum. That's more the concern than Jim is gone - I can still contact him if I have a question. Just because you didn't care for him personally doesn't mean he doesn't know his shit.

When I first came on here there was so much to read and usually something to take away from it. Now we have threads on dogs eating their own shit? Come on. Pop on any pet board and you'll find at least 5 threads on that...what business is it really to have on here, especially with the disclaimer "we don't cater to pet questions"...guess that's no longer a valid disclaimer. 

Unfortunately, and not just due to Jim, or Jeff, or anyone else that's gone (whether deceased, most unfortunately, or left on their own accord), the quality of the posting on here has gone to hell in a handbasket. For people like me that don't have valuable information to pass on, but could learn something...it sucks, a big one at that!

Now if I want to read something of any decent content, I have better luck using the search function than reading 90% of the new posts. Why is that? Oh because some of the best members have left or passed away. Maybe some people could consider keeping those that are still with us and of any value around for the sake of learning something? Nah, why would we want to do that?

Granted, we have the occasional just total bs thread for some slap stick comedy (Beaver thread anyone? That was great and entertaining) but when the pet questions start coming onto a board that states clearly it doesn't cater to such, while working threads get ignored because hey, the people that might have some decent insight have bailed out...something is wrong.


----------



## Ariel Peldunas

This being a forum and not an encyclopedia, I expect some of the threads to digress (this one, for example) and not be of much use to me. If I don't want to know about how to keep my dog from eating poop, I don't read that thread. Sure, there are other sources that can provide most of the information people come here to seek, but perhaps they ask here because they are more familiar with the members and trust they are gaining insight from trainers with similar backgrounds. That's the nice thing about a forum, you don't have to listen to the conversations you don't want to be a part of ...you just read something else. 

Another thing I accept about forums is that people come and go, just as they do in a normal, face-to-face conversation. But when some leave, others who may feel intimated or have remained quiet may choose to speak up. I generally enjoy playing the part of the sponge. I listen and absorb and apply what I have learned. I'll admit, posting of forums intimidates me because there are always strong personalities who frequent the boards and are seen as "gurus." Not saying they are or are not, just that I believe there are probably quite a few people like me who have some experience and accomplishments under their belts, but aren't so sure how what we'll have to say will be received. That's a shortcoming and I guess when the forums I enjoy reading start lacking useful information, it would probably be a good time to put my big girl pants on and tell people what's worked for me ...even if someone might disagree.

As far as the forum, as a whole, going downhill ...instead of complaining about the lack of useful information, perhaps those members who are disappointed can ask some stimulating questions.


----------



## David Frost

Ariel Peldunas said:


> but aren't so sure how what we'll have to say will be received. That's a shortcoming and I guess when the forums I enjoy reading start lacking useful information, it would probably be a good time to put my big girl pants on and tell people what's worked for me ...even if someone might disagree.
> 
> As far as the forum, as a whole, going downhill ...instead of complaining about the lack of useful information, perhaps those members who are disappointed can ask some stimulating questions.


I agree, it's time to pull up them thar britches and say your piece. One thing I've learned, there will be those that don't comment and there will be those that do. Among those that do, some will agree, some will disagree and some won't have a clue what you're talking about but will comment anyway. Why would your experiences be any less valuable than those that do post. Of course there is that element of "danger" - - - someone may not agree with you. In the end, the sun usually comes up the next morning. 

As for those that complain, I agree with you; they should either put up or shut up.

DFrost


----------



## Jehane Michael Le Grange

A forum is just another tool for you to use in our never ending search for a more comprehensive training program of what ever discipline we into. we take out of it what we want, and leave the rest behind. If you dont like a post or thread or whatever, either ignore it or raise a constructive disagreement about it. Disagreeing with some one else is wrong or rude the while you substantiate it with evidence and dont only disagree with it to try and show them up.

Use what you can and enjoy the oppertunity of learning that this forum gives to the members.

We all intitled to our own opinions and ideas and we use what works for us.


----------



## rick smith

imo there seems to be more and more "discussions" about people than dogs on this forum, and that's a big negative for me, and this will be the FIRST and LAST post I ever make that is not dog related :-(

...canine lounges are not my thing and not much time for it anyway 

online you might be talking "To" people, but it always should centered around the dog or the effects of people on dogs !


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

That crap eating dog thread keeps getting mentioned. I never owned a CRAP EATER but if I ever had one I think it would piss me off - - - - - A LOT!!!!:lol:

Sorry, off topic but most of my posts are!


----------



## David Frost

chuckle, chuckle.

DFrost


----------



## Brian Anderson

Lee H Sternberg said:


> That crap eating dog thread keeps getting mentioned. I never owned a CRAP EATER but if I ever had one I think it would piss me off - - - - - A LOT!!!!:lol:
> 
> Sorry, off topic but most of my posts are!


If I had one he would be a dual purpose dog crap eater/bullet catcher. But thats me :lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler

I'm sorry, too, that Jim has left, I valued his posts. I miss Stefan Lepic, too.

It's not the end of the world thougjh. The more people see the end of this forum, the more we have to fight against it.

The forum is only as good as you make it and only as bad as you let it be.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Gillian Schuler said:


> The forum is only as good as you make it and only as bad as you let it be.



=D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Randy Allen

Jim,
I don't know what inactive user means, but, clear your pm's so you can get some more(?) hosannas on what you have contributed for us working class folk.

Never mind the sh*t eaters.
'Leave it' and moving on has always worked for me when dealing with any foul smelling thing (well...er mostly).

Weather we ever hear from you again or not, good luck 'my friend', may the wind always be at your back.

Randy


----------



## Phil Dodson

I'll second that Randy and add to the sh*t eaters those "KEYBOARD COMMANDOS" as well.!!


----------



## ann schnerre

haha--betcha jim's just grinning that leaving the forum has generated this much response


----------



## Randy Allen

Shrug, what if he is, does it matter Ann? ( or anyone else of like mind).

For my part, as I can't contact him any other way, just saying good-bye to someone who has contributed more than his share and wishing him good luck in the future.

No need to worry over what Jim thinks of all this one way or the other.


----------



## Kelly Godwin

Tiago Fontes said:


> Thats too bad. I enjoyed reading his posts.


Agreed, I really enjoyed his posts. Hopefully he is back sooner than later.


----------



## Matt Grosch

at first this looked like a memorial thread for a guy that died.......good news that instead he just decided to spend less time on the internet (would benefit us all)


him reading this would be like on a sitcom (tv show) where the guy is watching his own funeral ceremony


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick

damn, I really enjoyed reading his posts and agreed with him on a lot of threads that I didn't actually contribute to.


----------



## susan tuck

Gillian Schuler said:


> I'm sorry, too, that Jim has left, I valued his posts. I miss Stefan Lepic, too.
> 
> It's not the end of the world thougjh. The more people see the end of this forum, the more we have to fight against it.
> 
> The forum is only as good as you make it and only as bad as you let it be.


I could not have said it better. Thank you, Gillian!


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Lee H Sternberg said:


> That crap eating dog thread keeps getting mentioned. I never owned a CRAP EATER but if I ever had one I think it would piss me off - - - - - A LOT!!!!:lol:
> 
> Sorry, off topic but most of my posts are!


Haha, it was the one that I saw first off after not being on here in awhile due to moving and all the bs associated with such. However, I fully expect threads on "Do you think my Mal would look cute with bows on it's ears" next. 

As for the "put up or shut up attitude" I don't have any specific working related questions lately, so I don't start new threads that aren't going to be productive. Maybe some people should look at that as a better way to conduct online interests? I don't give training advice because I'm no trainer, that's something a LOT of people can benefit from. 
I basically read almost every decent topic out there, whether it applies to me or not. Just because I didn't make a comment, doesn't mean I didn't read it and find it interesting or useful.


----------



## Thomas Jones

Yea I couldn't imagine having a dog that eats its own crap. That would turrrrrible


----------

